# Which foundation does not clog pores?



## smallpuppy (Jun 9, 2007)

I got a facial yesterday (loved it) and I was told to stay away from my beloved Estee Lauder Double wear foundation because it clogs pores horribly. THe skin specialist at the spa recommended Glo mineral foundation because it doesn't clog pores, and it's amazing for people with acne. I tried the foundation at the spa but I hated it because after 2 hours my face was soooo oily, also it didn't have the coverage of my double wear foundation. Any recommendations for a good foundation that won't clog pores?


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 10, 2007)

haha i had a facial at my non-regular beautician once, she said the same thing. only because she sells the stuff!!

i put on my estee lauder DW yesterday, i double cleansed in the evening to remove it, and my skin feels fine. the key is to remove it ALL before going to bed.

obviously the heavier the coverage, the more likely it will clog. but if your skin is acne prone, you obviously want more coverage dont you!

ive had acne prone skin for years, and have tried an immense amount of foundations. DW really gave me the best coverage. if your skin feels good with it on, stick to it, but maybe try a thinner application if youre converned.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 10, 2007)

I agree, if your foundation has worked for you and you haven't had any problmes then stick to it, odds are she just wanted to sell you the makeup.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 10, 2007)

Man, everytime I go to those places they tell me the same thing. "You simply must preserve your skin with our product...blah blah" Usually what they suggest is some random brand that I've never even heard of.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 10, 2007)

haha, my friend is hawking colorescience at her medispa... that stuff is expensive, i mean DAAAAAAAAYUM.

okay, i know my diorskin is expensive, and the my vincent longo pressed powder and well, a lot of makeups are expensive... but it's mineral makeup. their are hundreds that don't run in the $50-$60 category


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 10, 2007)

its hard to say because something might not clog my pores but it will yours. I say stick to what works for you.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 10, 2007)

lol she probably wanted to sell you some stuff. wear what works for you, if you take off all your foundation before going to bed, you shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 10, 2007)

I think your best option would be mineral makeup.

I know Jane Iredale is a recommended brand after cosmetic surgery, peels, etc...


----------



## semantje (Jun 10, 2007)

this is so typical. raving about something they sell. never trust that


----------



## perlanga (Jun 10, 2007)

I have the same issue, so I use Almay skin smoothing foundation, heavy coverage with and non-comedogenic. It's the one with the blue top. Neutrogena and clinique also work good on my skin, but they don't have enough coverage


----------



## justdragmedown (Jun 11, 2007)

try oil free or tinted moisturizers


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 11, 2007)

any foundation i have ever tried has clogged pores.

reasons why at most i just wear concealer and some powder.


----------



## Shanelle (Jun 11, 2007)

I think the reason so many people break out from DW is because it's so freaking hard to get off at night. I take my makeup off with vaseline then wash my face twice with my makeup removing cleanser, and then when I go to put my acne cream on with a qtip I still get foundation all over the qtip!!

*OFF TOPIC Anyone know a good makeup remover? I can only seem to find eye makeup remover.. or is that the same thing?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *semantje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is so typical. raving about something they sell. never trust that This SA from Dr Brandt put this crap on my face saying it would remove my redness. She was like "wow your face looks so clear!" When i saw my face i was red like a tomato. Im like wtf? you expect me to pay $75 for something thats doesnt even work??ugh


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree, if your foundation has worked for you and you haven't had any problmes then stick to it, odds are she just wanted to sell you the makeup. I agree.


----------

